# Help needed to Build 1 lakh Rs Gaming Rig



## josh_nitk (Dec 25, 2014)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 25, 2014)

overclockable (little over the budget) -
i5 4690k - 16k
MSI Z97 PC Mate - 9k (anyone suggest something better)
CM Hyper 212X - 3k 
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 6k 
WD Black 1TB - 5k 
2x GTX 970 - 55k 
Phantom 410 - 6k (primeabgb) 
GX II 750 - 8k (primeabgb)
AOC i2369VM - 10k

non overclockable -

i5 4690 - 15k
Gigabyte B85M D3H -5.5k
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 6k 
WD Black 1TB - 5k 
2x GTX 970 - 55k 
Phantom 410 - 6k (primeabgb) 
GX II 750 - 8k (primeabgb)
AOC i2369VM - 10k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> overclockable (little over the budget) -
> i5 4690k - 16k
> MSI Z97 PC Mate - 9k (anyone suggest something better)
> CM Hyper 212X - 3k
> ...



+1 to this Config but small correction Zotac GTX980 4GB -45000,
                                                   NZXT Phantom 240 -4500,
                                                   Corsair CX600 or Seasonic S12II 520w -4900,
                                                    Samsung 840 EVO 250GB -9500.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

For motherboards.
go for Asus Z97 A
or at least Z97-K

Buy Online ASUS Z97-K Socket 1150 Motherboards in India

for GPU you can look at this
Buy Online ASUS GTX 980 STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 Graphic Cards in India
46.5k

total
i5 4690k - 16k
Asus Z97K - 10.5k
CM Hyper 212X - 3k
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 6k
WD Black 1TB - 5k
1x GTX 980 Strix - 47K
Phantom 410 - 6k (primeabgb)
GX II 750 - 8k (primeabgb)
AOC i2369VM - 10k

Goes little over the budget..but the new config has a better mobo with better circuitry and better VRM and better software support.

- - - Updated - - -

Unless you are going 1440P even the 980 is a bit overkill..u can go pretty well with a single 970.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

josh_nitk said:


> Why i5 4690k is prefered over i7 2600k when both are in the same price range, can someone suggest me the reasons for selecting i5 4690k.



you will hardly get a compatible mobo.

- - - Updated - - -



sumonpathak said:


> *GX II 750 - *8k (primeabgb)


i would suggest seasonic g650. much better and stronger unit.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 26, 2014)

even a gtx 970 will comfortably do 1440p.. but at this budget gtx 980 is a must..
according to me there is no such thing as overkill u will definitely get ur moneys worth...


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i would suggest seasonic g650. much better and stronger unit.



RMA is an hassle from the reports we see...so not suggesting it till its sorted out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

josh_nitk said:


> As I want a dual boot system, will it possible to achieve window installation on SSD and Ubuntu on WD HDD.



Yes of course. That's possible. Just select the right drive when installing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

josh_nitk said:


> I am little confused if I set the SSD as Primary boot device how can I load a different OS(Ubuntu) installed on a secondary device from GRUB.



This will help- dual boot - How do I install Ubuntu and Windows on separate hard drives? - Ask Ubuntu


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

josh_nitk said:


> Will Corsair CX600 be able to handle Sli 970 or 980 in future as I am going for one of them for now but will definitely upgrade in future.



Don't go with CX series. They are not good, and definitely not good for an SLI. Get Seasonic M12II 620 W PSU for ~6500.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

josh_nitk said:


> Thanks Harshil I have also been suggested Asus Z97-K, MSI Z97 PC Mate and Gigabyte B85M D3H -5.5k for Mobo but I checked none of them support SLI and other option of Z97-a is a bit costly , can u suggest a good mobo with SLI, Raid.



You won't get a motherboard with true SLI (x8-x8) below 12k.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 28, 2014)

yes u can and that mobo is called ASUS Z97 PRO GAMER not to mistake this for the AC model.. it will cost u 11k to 12k depending on where u buy it.. its SLI ready mobo x8-x8


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2014)

^the board ze panda is talking about
Motherboard - Z97-PRO GAMER - ASUS


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 29, 2014)

^yep me panda


----------



## gemangel (Dec 29, 2014)

MSI Z97S SLI Plus - Rs11300

OR

MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition - Rs 10000


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 30, 2014)

gemangel said:


> MSI Z97S SLI Plus - Rs11300
> 
> OR
> 
> MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition - Rs 10000



krait edition, from where r u getting this for 10k


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 31, 2014)

More like a typo  but if not tell me too


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2015)

apc 1500va if you want more back up time. else 1100va should suffice.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Congo 
Post individual price and some pics


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 4, 2015)

^^ what he said


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 4, 2015)

pics!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2015)

josh_nitk said:


> Here is the pricing details :
> 
> i54690k - 16,118/-
> Asus SaberTooth mk 2 - 14,100/-
> ...



Prices are really good, especially the RAM, graphic card, SSD ad HDD. Are all these from PrimeABGB?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2015)

those are good prices especially that ram. is the psu hcg 750m or simply hcg750? as far as i know hcg 750 is discontinued and their newer  750m are on market right now.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Great then


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 6, 2015)

josh_nitk said:


> Here is the pricing details :
> 
> i54690k - 16,118/-
> Asus SaberTooth mk 2 - 14,100/-
> ...



awesome prices btw which 8gb ssd you got? Any links?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> awesome prices btw which 8gb ssd you got? Any links?



I think he may be talking about an SSHD. Anyways, a reply from OP will clearify.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 7, 2015)

awesome prices man really. congratz, enjoy gaming at 1440p. do some benchmarks and post some pics of it. really looking forward for some benchmarks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2015)

78C at load is absolutely fine, congrats on your PC.. very good rig


----------



## josh_nitk (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks just tweaked the GPU fans using MSI Afterburner, now the temp reduced to 67c max load. Will tweaking fan will have a bad impact on GPU in the long run, also in case fan dies is it possible to easily replace it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2015)

josh_nitk said:


> Thanks just tweaked the GPU fans using MSI Afterburner, now the temp reduced to 67c max load. Will tweaking fan will have a bad impact on GPU in the long run, also in case fan dies is it possible to easily replace it.



> No problems in tweaking fan.

> If the card is in warranty it will be replaces, Else, you go for DIY approach.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 10, 2015)

those temps are fine.just create a fan profile for gaming and idle to ur liking regarding the temps and fan noise. do some benchmarks for games use fraps for min, avg, max fps. also please use only the highest settings and not custom settings. i would be greatly appreciate it becoz i am thinking of buying the same config


----------



## josh_nitk (Jan 10, 2015)

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:	
52.4
Score:	
1320
Min FPS:	
23.7
Max FPS:	
112.0
System

Platform:	
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:	
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3497MHz) x4
GPU model:	
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4709 (4095MB) x1
Settings

Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset	
Custom
Quality	
Ultra
Tessellation:	
Extreme

This is the highest setting at ultra, I had to take the custom option as extreme preset in Heaven  was giving benchmark only upto  1600X900

Will try out some game tomorrow and will give u benchmarks.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 10, 2015)

okay dude


----------

